# Week End Wheel Deal



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I couldn’t stand it picked up another S&W this weekend. I had to buy it, which is a bad word but couldn’t let it get away. It’s a nice 27-2 .357 with 6” barrel. Just got the gun but this time it had the factory Target grips, white outline rear, Target Hammer and Patridge Blade front. 27 is the original 357mag. and on the big N frame.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I love wheel guns! You did well hopefully not a huge dent in the wallet


----------

